# Another Brisket Cook



## Paymaster (Mar 29, 2016)

I fired the Ole Akorn last nite and did an overnite brisket cook again. I  put it in at 8pm and took it off at 6am. I cut straight thru the  brisket, separating the point end from the flat end. I have done this  ,instead of the conventional separating of the point and flat, twice  now. This way I can get the whole brisket on the Akorn and it allows for  a wider slice. I cooked the point end on the extender rack over the  flat on the main grate. Th Akorn held steady at 225* for the entire  cook. I checked the temp at 10pm, 1am and 4am. I trust the Akorn to hold  steady, but with briskets running $50-65, I did not want to take a  chance. Here are some pics. I will post a plated pic at supper time.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 29, 2016)

Plated....


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 29, 2016)

That looks fabulous Paymaster!



> I checked the temp at 10pm, 1am and 4am.


The last time I got up at 10pm, 1am and 4am I had a newborn.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 29, 2016)

OMGosh, that looks wonderful Paymaster!    The perfect sides, too. 

Kay...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 30, 2016)

Another great looking cook! Alas, brisket on the pit is not a favorite around here, so butts are generally the "mass meat" of choice.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 30, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Another great looking cook! Alas, brisket on the pit is not a favorite around here, so butts are generally the "mass meat" of choice.


 
That not favorite would be me, smoked at least.  How's about next time you want one, divide it up and I'll cook my piece in the oven.


----------



## snowbeast (Jul 6, 2016)

That looks great!
I usually buy the brisket bone on. It drops the per KG price. 
Last time I bought a 6kg Brisket on the bone for +- R60/kg ($4-$5/kg)
I cut the brisket off the bone and either spice and roll it or just spice it. 
I do the ribs the following weekend. 
One of my best cuts of meat for smoking (I don't eat much pork)


----------

